
Show HN: Reddit Top Books – Weekly list of the Most Popular Tech Books on Reddit - danthelion
http://reddittopbooks.com
======
everdev
Very similar to HackerNews Books:
[https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses/hacker-news-
books](https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses/hacker-news-books)

At $300/month, it's OK side money, especially if it's automated.

~~~
danthelion
Yes, I even mention HackerNews Books in the `About` section as my main
inspiration for this site! I wanted to try out Django and this seemed like a
fun little project for starting.

------
eob
For a cool writeup of how to automate an Amazon affiliate site (like this one)
that scrapes Reddit for links, check out this post:
[https://blog.cloudstitch.com/shut-up-and-make-me-
money-96c32...](https://blog.cloudstitch.com/shut-up-and-make-me-
money-96c322db0c6a)

~~~
ChristianGeek
Be forewarned: This is a promotion for a paid service.

------
jadeydi
Similar to [http://toptalkedbooks.com/](http://toptalkedbooks.com/), haha

------
geeio
I'd be really interested in this for non-tech books as well. I'd love to have
a fast way to find new fantasy books.

